# Proof that Mirada is awesome (Strauss too)!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Take me fora walk?









Or perhaps I could have a beverage?









No beverage? Brushies then?









Shopping!?









Fine! Let's play dress up!









If you're not going to pay attention to me, I'll go out myself!









More


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Don't worry mom, I took da keyz









The result of a show weekend:



























And at home


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow Xeph, I think you may have taken the hold command a bit too far! LOL that is a hilarious chain of pictures. I'm sure Mirada loved the game you were playing! 

And Barrett is HUGE! Where do you and Jon sit in the living room? Do you have your owns chairs or do you just opt for the floor?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Wow Xeph, I think you may have taken the hold command a bit too far!


LOL, I'm doing more proofing with her, largely because, well, she'll hold anything. She's never had any of those objects in her mouth before, but she will take all of them with eagerness, and hold them with no coercion. Strauss on the other hand, actually took a couple of tries with the keys. 

He has never been a dog that used his mouth to check things out. Doesn't chew much, doesn't like to hold things. I have to work much harder with him because he doesn't have a natural retrieve.



> Where do you and Jon sit in the living room? Do you have your owns chairs or do you just opt for the floor?


Jon naturally sits on the edge of the couch. Mirada tends to sit on the end, on cushion. Strauss curls up behind him. Barrett will often curl up between Mirada and Strauss, or sit on the back of the couch. I'm actually not on the couch very much.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, Rada's growing up fast!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I have gastly plans to drive up to your neck of the woods, snatch Rada, & replace her w/Laik...that way, you get a shep & a pap, , &, I get a shep & a pap!! (LOL...this sounds like a wonderful plan in MY mind)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> I have gastly plans to drive up to your neck of the woods, snatch Rada, & replace her w/Laik...that way, you get a shep & a pap, , &, I get a shep & a pap!! (LOL...this sounds like a wonderful plan in MY mind)


Haha, that would be awesome! I think Laurelin and all the others with multiple paps need to share them with all of us GSD owners!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

great pictures, I can't believe how much Rada is maturing!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm proud of her


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


>


im keeping these. mucho cute.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hee, thanks  I love it when Strauss shows his soft side. He's a pretty stoic and aloof dog, but he's a big love bug in the right situations.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

AWWW!! I love all the pictures. Especially, the one with Strauss with Barrett.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Especially, the one with Strauss with Barrett.


That's one of my favorites too. It's a tie between that, and Mirada with the shirt, LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mirada is very cute with the shirt but the one with Strauss and Barrett...I LOVE! lol So CUTE!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I LOVE 'Rada! She's growing up so beautifully  That's a great hold too.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pics!! Absolutely love the two pics of the sleepy cuddly pups. Now I want a GSD puppy like yesterday :clap2:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You say that until you get one, and then you go "WHY GOD!? WHY!!?!?"

Can't believe I'll be doing it again next year x.x


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

So cute! I love the pics with Strauss and Rada and Strauss and Barrett. What a good big brother.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is known as "Unkie Strauss" xD


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Xeph, we see so many stacked pictures of Mirada, and I love 'em, obviously, but I think you're holding out on us as far as head shots! She has a beautiful face, and her hold is awesome. Of course, Strauss and Barrett are pretty incredible, too <3 Strauss is such a sweet dog, Trent isn't nearly so gentle with cats...


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Xeph said:


> You say that until you get one, and then you go "WHY GOD!? WHY!!?!?"
> 
> Can't believe I'll be doing it again next year x.x


You're a brave woman! I think one is my limit. I went to see an all black 9 month old today, and she was beautiful but SO so skiddish. She really didn't even want anything to do with me. She was gentle though and SO good with my little one. 


Mirada does have a beautiful face. Hopefully I'll find one just like her


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Strauss is known as "Unkie Strauss" xD


"Farmboy! Farmboy! Play Nice with Kitty and Puppy!"

"As you wish"


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> You're a brave woman!


Not brave....Strauss is just nearing retirement


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Not brave....Strauss is just nearing retirement


Oh cool, I hope he's built up a good nest egg!!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> "Farmboy! Farmboy! Play Nice with Kitty and Puppy!"
> 
> "As you wish"


I love the Princess Bride reference!

And Xeph--Rada is so fantastic I can't put it into words! I can't believe she is the same gangly puppy that went through the "uglies" and razzed the camera.

She is awesome!

(Oh, and Straus and Barrett aren't too shabby, either.)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> She is awesome!


Thanks  Prepare for more pictures Christmas Eve! She'll be *11 months old*!!!


----------



## Settican (Apr 5, 2008)

Mirada is so pretty, I just love how dark her face is!


----------

